# Kohler 5e marine generator issues



## Anthonyc (Jul 12, 2020)

Hello I have a Kohler 5e generator on my boat . I ran it since I put it in the water a few Months ago for about 15 total hours this year with no issues . Last week I started it up and as soon as I let go of the start button it shuts down . I can hold the start button for as long as I want and it runs perfect until I let the start button go . I noticed two things . On is on the start button there is a red light so I know the generator is running that light never comes on . Also I know that while the generator was starting up the panel would show some voltage and then as soon as it starts go right up to full voltage now when it’s cranking over the voltage stays at 0 and when it’s running the voltage is also still at zero . Any ideas what this could be .


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

You're not making voltage. The generator won't continue running if no voltage is being generated. I would guess the AVR is gone? Holding the start button on overrides the voltage detection circuit.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

check your breakers (trip them out then back in)
check wiring for a bad connection.
oh yea check to make sure you have oil in it at proper level.

from there you are dive in and checking every thing with a good volt ohm meter.
do you have the service manual yet for this gen set?
and are you good with a volt ohm meter?


----------

